# Would it be ok



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

to give my gerbils half a coconut??
Because...
They neeed a house to sleep in, the one i bought didnt last 5 minutes, so a coconut-hut might be eaasier, BUT i thought i'd check if it'd be safe first


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

You can buy empty coconuts for hamsters and mice in [email protected] so i'm sure it would be ok for gerbils too


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I sure there enjoying trying to knaw on it mate .


----------

